

Why the Dress mania has much deeper implications - mitchcorreia
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mitchcorreia/the-dress-why-this-oddly-viral-meme-is-actually-i-1d2zg

======
random_rr
It's spread to T-Shirts already:
[http://hashtagthedress.com/](http://hashtagthedress.com/)

